# So Emma is in Surgery today



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

My girl is in Surgery today. I started to take Christmas Decorations down, because I don't know what to do with myself waiting to hear from the vet.:wacko:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

What is she in for? Sending positive thoughts your way!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hope everything is ok


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

You will feel so much better when she is home. Please let us know how she is doing.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

She will be fine. Not hearing from the vet yet is good. No news is good news! Let us know when you hear!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, that is the truth. If there was something wrong, they'd be calling you like a madmen. I understand though, you always think the worst. Good luck, let us know how she is when you hear something.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

sending positive thoughts your way, also for a speedy recovery


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Sending positive thoughts your way for a successful surgery, and speedy recovery!


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Emma is home! She did great! Her face is back to normal again! No more those big tumors in her mouth. She ate ground beef like her mouth is fine. She even want more. LOL I am also bought ground veal for her. My spoil puppy!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Awesome! I'm so happy every went so well. Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Relieved to hear the good news! Yay Emma!


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Great news! Thanks for taking the time for the update.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

Glad to hear!


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Bad picture, but my girl is laying in the sofa with me! My spoil brat ? LOL


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I knew she would be fine! So glad she's back home with you and eating well!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Glad to hear that it all went well. Now she needs for you to spoil her even more while she recovers!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Glad she's home and well.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank You everyone! Emma is doing great. She is eating and drinking good and doesn't look like she have any pain. She is taking antibiotics and a pain medication. I am sure if I had all those surgeries I will be on bed and very ill. It amazing me how fast she is recovering.


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy to hear that; will continue praying for her fast recovery.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

So glad to hear Emma's surgery went well, and that she's recovering fast!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I am so glad to hear that Emma is doing so well!


----------

